# Imprimante Ricoh MP C 2500 Driver mac os x 10.6



## IVIedia (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

nous avons reçu une imprimante multifonctions ( Ricoh MP C 2500  ) au boulot, avec des drivers pc ... pour pc l'imprimante fonctionne sans soucis, 

j'aimerai configurer pour mon mac mais sans succès
malgré le driver que j'ai télécharger ici  => http://support.ricoh.com/bb/html/dr_ut_e/re/model/mpc25/mpc25en.htm#Mac OS X 10.6

ça ne va pas ... 

avez vous une piste ?
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## fanougym (3 Novembre 2011)

J'utilise la MP C3001 PS au boulot sans soucis.

Dans préfs système / imprimante elle n'apparait pas ?

sinon, tu peux la configurer en passant par son adresse IP, chez moi 192.168.1.201


----------



## IVIedia (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

oui j'ajoute bien par ip

mais lorsque je dois choisir le pilote j'ai cette fenêtre 






je choisi bien mon pilote
ça s'installe ...

puis lorsque j'imprime ça me lance des impressions bizarre, des message d'erreur et aussi il m'imprime plusieurs page ' d'erreur ' & ' vierge ' ... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## fanougym (3 Novembre 2011)

es tu sûr de l'adresse IP ?
Te permet elle d'accéder à l'imprimante via ton navigateur ?






chez moi, une fois renseignée, la sélection du pilote d'imprimante se fait automatiquement...


----------



## IVIedia (3 Novembre 2011)

Oui bien sur je rentre bien dans les réglages de l'imprimante via navigateur ... 

pour info la machine c'est précisément une infotec ISC 2525, mais équivalent ricoh mpc 2500 

Merci ..


----------



## fanougym (3 Novembre 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre les bons drivers alors ?


----------



## IVIedia (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour j'ai les déjà pris ... mais sans succès ...

après on ma bien confirmer qu'infotec 2525 isc = aficio MPC 2500
donc même driver, c'est comme ça que j'ai pu configurer les pc windows ... ( ricoh a apparemment acheter infotec ) 

j'ai installe la mp 2500 la version n/b ça marche bien sur mac os x mais sans couleur 
la mpc 2500 

merci


----------



## IVIedia (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour pour ce que ça interesse en telechargant ce pack pxlmonoPackages ben ça fonctionne comme des roulettes ...


bonne journée

IVIEdia


----------



## PascalXLD (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai le même souci au boulot. Lorsque j'imprime avec le MAC j'ai droit à 
%!PS-Adobe-3.0    % RBINumCopies: 1 

etc etc

Puis des pages vierges

Je peux savoir comment tu as réussi à la configurer

Merci d'avance


----------



## PascalXLD (8 Novembre 2011)

Re

En cherchant j'ai trouvé la réponse sur un forum en anglais

Alors aller sur la page

http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/macosx/pxlmono

Télécharger et installer dans cet ordre :

Ghostscript for Mac OS X 10.3.x (Panther) - Mac OS X 10.6.x (Snow Leopard)
Foomatic-RIP for Mac OS X 10.3.x (Panther) - Mac OS X 10.6.x (Snow Leopard)
pxlmono 1.6 for Mac OS X 10.3.x (Panther) - Mac OS X 10.6.x (Snow Leopard)

Une fois tout installé choisir comme imprimante la Ricoh Aficio MX C2500 PXL

Et maintenant l'impression se fait correctement en couleur sans les pages d'erreur


----------



## abcdefrance (7 Janvier 2015)

bonjour, 
as tu eu des solutions à tes problèmes d'imprimante ? Car d'après ce que tu expliques (imprimante de pages bizarres avec bcq de pages vierges), j'ai les memes problèmes. 
pouvez vous m'aider svp.
j'ai un mac OS X 10.9.5

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2015)

abcdefrance a dit:


> bonjour,
> as tu eu des solutions à tes problèmes d'imprimante ? Car d'après ce que tu expliques (imprimante de pages bizarres avec bcq de pages vierges), j'ai les memes problèmes.
> pouvez vous m'aider svp.
> j'ai un mac OS X 10.9.5
> ...



Le message date du 03/11/2011. 

A l'époque c'était pour Snow Leopard et toi tu es sous Mavericks, les pilotes ne sont pas les mêmes et les infos de PascalXLD ne fonctionneront pas.


----------

